# Lyft Line question: if 1st pax demands you drop 'em off first?



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey all, noob Driver here, enjoying the experience so far, however, I have a number of questions regarding the Lyft Line feature (where you share a ride with/give a ride to multiple pax).

The other night, I gave what was probably my 3rd Lyft line: as soon as I pick up the first pax, I get a notification that I have another waiting (that said, is there a way to tell if someone's selected a Line BEFORE you pick them up??). 

So I start driving, with GPS giving directions to the 2nd pax. However as I'm doing so, the 1st pax is insistent that I keep going, wait for him at one location while he runs an errand, with another on the way (which you really CAN'T do while another person is waiting...). 

At that point, I'm very confused: did he unknowingly select Line by accident?? Or did he intentionally select it, knowing that it'd be cheaper than a regular ride?? 

More importantly, what do I do?? I could've put my foot down, reminded him that he selected a Line and picked up the second pax anyway (and, risked a negative review from him). Or, I could've just canceled the ride and told him to get out, get another (it seemed like he'd been drinking, so there was a risk of him arguing and getting angry).

Ultimately though, since he was pleasant, I decided to pick & choose my battles/let it go and drive him where he wanted to go, 2nd pax be damned. But I couldn't find a place to cancel their ride. They ultimately had to call me-- noting that they saw on the map that I was getting farther away-- at which point I apologized, said that there had been some confusion over the first pickup, and that it'd probably be best if they canceled the ride, and requested another (which they did). 

Anyway, have any of you ever been in this situation before? What did you do?? What's protocol/the RIGHT thing to do, and how might I have handled the situation differently??

(BTW, the 1st pax convinced me that I'd "make up for my time" or something by driving him, and that he'd give me a nice tip, and there's still no tip that I'm seeing this afternoon...).


----------



## UberKK (Feb 20, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Hey all, noob Driver here, enjoying the experience so far, however, I have a number of questions regarding the Lyft Line feature (where you share a ride with/give a ride to multiple pax).
> 
> The other night, I gave what was probably my 3rd Lyft line: as soon as I pick up the first pax, I get a notification that I have another waiting (that said, is there a way to tell if someone's selected a Line BEFORE you pick them up??).
> 
> ...


Havent had this happen yet. If it did I think I would tell the first pax your on the line so we have procedures. Thats why you picked that line. I always tell pax when they do POOL as they get in first we could stop and pick someone up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> Hey all, noob Driver here, enjoying the experience so far, however, I have a number of questions regarding the Lyft Line feature (where you share a ride with/give a ride to multiple pax).
> 
> The other night, I gave what was probably my 3rd Lyft line: as soon as I pick up the first pax, I get a notification that I have another waiting (that said, is there a way to tell if someone's selected a Line BEFORE you pick them up??).
> 
> ...


 When people say they'll "take care of you" or "make it up to you" or "make it worth your time" hold out your hand and say "Ok, thanks!"

If it's not up front, it's usually BS.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

OK, so what do you guys advise? Should I report it to Lyft, if only to try to re-rate him?? 

Honestly, I initially rated him 5-stars-- but then, I generally rate most everyone 5-stars, unless they're particularly snappy or rude-- but now I really wish I had added a note that he did this (but then, while doing so, I'm taking time away from other potential fares), and ranked him 3-stars, so that I won't get paired with him again.

Part of the problem is just that Lyft Lines and protocol NEVER even came up during my (rushed, someone else waiting) Mentor session; I wasn't even aware that this was an option when I first joined Lyft as a pax in summer 2014. 

So needless to say, on my very first night of driving, when I picked up a pax (who I hate to say it was drunk, and not the best at communication), and then another pickup popped up IMMEDIATELY after that, I was confused as heck, and didn't know what I was supposed to do...


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

And again, IS there a way to tell if a fare is part of a Line before you agree to it??


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Line requests should say Lyft Line at the top of the request. Also it should be a purple banner.

You need to educate passengers and put your foot down. They will keep doing this to other drivers.

If you think you've been rated low because of a ride like that, always take down the pax name (screenshot at end of ride) and let Lyft support know of the incident.

On a side note, I HATE line so my default is 4 star no matter how nice they are.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

Explain that the app does not allow a driver to reorder pickups and dropoffs. A passenger is free to bail from a ride while the car is stopped, but you still have to mark them as dropped off after you drop off the previous passenger. If this happens, write a note about it in the rider feedback or in an email message to Lyft support the next day, and chances are they will take any negative rating resulting from that ride out of your stats.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah that happened to me twice, I freaking hate Lyft lines. For newer downloads, they made line the default option and passengers who are new to Lyft don't even know what line means. There is one ride trying to squeeze 3 people in and another one who is half drunk and trying to get to work. Telling me to forget the second pickup. And the original direction was already wiped out by the new pickup request. I had to somehow ignore the new pickup and try to find the original address. I always feel like in this situation, my rating will be held hostage and it will suffer if I don't listen to them. I did similar to what you did, telling the other guys to cancel, there is some system issues. And rate 4 star to those people who don't follow rules so you don't have to see them again. I wish Lyft would understand the driver's difficulties. And no, Lyft never bothered to remove the negative ratings. They say my rating is awesome!! I am doing great!! BS!!


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah Tony I understand your frustration; same thing for me, I made the mistake of ultimately giving the Pax 5-stars because he ended up being grateful and nice in the end, we shook hands, etc (I'll generally only give some 4-stars if they're really snappy or rude), but I think I missed out by not adding a Comment about it. 

While I wrote Lyft the other evening about the incident, and mentioned the Pax by name (as a head's up, in case he's done/tried this before), all they really did was explain-- AFTER the fact-- what a Lyft Line was, and that if a Pax asks you to deviate, you "politely decline": it's like OK, we could've avoided all this confusion if you guys had made a point to explain Lyft Lines and protocol during my Mentor session, yet you didn't.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

As a side note, WHY can't we post URLs here?? 

Just especially cautious about how to handle Lyft Lines, because ABC did a story about a Lyft Line rider-- Google Desiree Taylor and Lyft, since they're not letting me post the link for some dumb reason-- in Washington DC, who apparently ordered a Lyft Line only to request changes to it, then recorded and went to the news with video of her being driven around when the Driver, a "Brian" (his side of the story was never recorded), refused to make those changes, and continued to drive her around... with the door open.

Obviously, the Driver was at fault in this case by driving around with his door open-- and probably should've just canceled the ride right there and asked the Pax to get out of the vehicle-- and we really only have her side of the story (since she started recording afterwards), but I'm guessing this Pax similarly asked him to ignore the Line directions & pick up her friend first, and he just decided to ignore her and drive to the assigned 2nd Pax.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Phasmatrope said:


> As a side note, WHY can't we post URLs here??


The forum software has some controls in place to restrict new users from posting URLs. This is primarily to reduce the number of spam posts, etc., that a forum of this size receives. I forget the exact restrictions, but after your account has been around long enough and you have made enough posts, the restriction is lifted and you are able to post URLs/links.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Phasmatrope said:


> Hey all, noob Driver here, enjoying the experience so far, however, I have a number of questions regarding the Lyft Line feature (where you share a ride with/give a ride to multiple pax).
> 
> The other night, I gave what was probably my 3rd Lyft line: as soon as I pick up the first pax, I get a notification that I have another waiting (that said, is there a way to tell if someone's selected a Line BEFORE you pick them up??).
> 
> ...


You handled it incorrectly. If worried about a bad review just write what the guy did in your ride comments and email support afterwards. They'll remove his rating.

Yes, you should POLITELY put your foot down. "Sorry, you ordered a Lyft Line, which is a flat rate for Point A to Point B. If I make other stops or don't follow the GPS my account can be flagged for fraud and deactivated. I can drop you off here and you can request a normal Lyft, or we can finish this trip as planned."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Phasmatrope said:


> As a side note, WHY can't we post URLs here??
> 
> Just especially cautious about how to handle Lyft Lines, because ABC did a story about a Lyft Line rider-- Google Desiree Taylor and Lyft, since they're not letting me post the link for some dumb reason-- in Washington DC, who apparently ordered a Lyft Line only to request changes to it, then recorded and went to the news with video of her being driven around when the Driver, a "Brian" (his side of the story was never recorded), refused to make those changes, and continued to drive her around... with the door open.
> 
> Obviously, the Driver was at fault in this case by driving around with his door open-- and probably should've just canceled the ride right there and asked the Pax to get out of the vehicle-- and we really only have her side of the story (since she started recording afterwards), but I'm guessing this Pax similarly asked him to ignore the Line directions & pick up her friend first, and he just decided to ignore her and drive to the assigned 2nd Pax.





andaas said:


> The forum software has some controls in place to restrict new users from posting URLs. This is primarily to reduce the number of spam posts, etc., that a forum of this size receives. I forget the exact restrictions, but after your account has been around long enough and you have made enough posts, the restriction is lifted and you are able to post URLs/links.


To post links you must be member for two days have two posts and two likes.

Phasmatrope you should be ok now.


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I had a similar thing last night. I picked up a passenger in Hollywood and immediately got pinged for an additional line passenger. I asked the passenger if he knew that he had selected Lyftline and he didn't (most of the Uberpool and Lyftline passengers don't seem to understand how it works). I wanted this passenger so I stopped the car, cancelled both of them, showed him how to use Lyft instead of Lyftline on his phone, he requested a ride and I got pinged and accepted it. He was appreciative of the help in learning to use his phone and I got a $5 tip.


----------



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah except if we have been offered guarantees or trying to meet the power driver bonus, we don't have the luxury to cancel. So it's either money or rating that has to suffer.



scooterabc said:


> cted Lyftline and he didn't (most of the Uberpool and Lyftline passengers don't seem to understand how it works). I wanted this passenger so I stopped the car, cancelled both of them, showed him how to use Lyft instead of Lyftline on his phone, he requested a ride and I got pinged and accepted it. He was appreciative of the help in learning to use his phone and I got a $5 tip.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't accept lyft line for one

But here's what you shoulda done

You shoulda confirmed when you picked him up that he chose lyft line on purpose. If he didn't you tell him to re-request. If there's already a match you either just cancel the whole thing or you tell this guy efff off and wait for another car.

Whatever scenario that ends with you giving this guy a ride you give him a 1 star and you message Lyft and tell them he was the biggest piece of shit you have ever encountered.

And ya don't accept lyft line.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Tony Neo said:


> Yeah that happened to me twice, I freaking hate Lyft lines. For newer downloads, they made line the default option and passengers who are new to Lyft don't even know what line means. There is one ride trying to squeeze 3 people in and another one who is half drunk and trying to get to work. Telling me to forget the second pickup. And the original direction was already wiped out by the new pickup request. I had to somehow ignore the new pickup and try to find the original address. I always feel like in this situation, my rating will be held hostage and it will suffer if I don't listen to them. I did similar to what you did, telling the other guys to cancel, there is some system issues. And rate 4 star to those people who don't follow rules so you don't have to see them again. I wish Lyft would understand the driver's difficulties. And no, Lyft never bothered to remove the negative ratings. They say my rating is awesome!! I am doing great!! BS!!


Rating someone 4 Stars won't prevent pairing in the future. It needs to be 3 or less.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Phasmatrope said:


> Yeah Tony I understand your frustration; same thing for me, I made the mistake of ultimately giving the Pax 5-stars because he ended up being grateful and nice in the end, we shook hands, etc (I'll generally only give some 4-stars if they're really snappy or rude), but I think I missed out by not adding a Comment about it.
> 
> While I wrote Lyft the other evening about the incident, and mentioned the Pax by name (as a head's up, in case he's done/tried this before), all they really did was explain-- AFTER the fact-- what a Lyft Line was, and that if a Pax asks you to deviate, you "politely decline": it's like OK, we could've avoided all this confusion if you guys had made a point to explain Lyft Lines and protocol during my Mentor session, yet you didn't.


Rate them a 4 if they're rude? I would rate them no minimum of 3 (as ratings of 4 or 5 will allow you to be paired again). If someone ride to me I don't want them again. They get a 1!


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah since then, I politely confirm as soon as I pick the 1st Lyft Line person up that they DID request a Lyft Line (just in case they may have requested one by mistake/not knowing what it involves), and remind them, "so you know that I DO need to pick someone else up next, and they might need to be dropped off before you??" They pretty much all say that they understand. 

When or if I reach the pax who tries to argue, or ask to be dropped off first, I'm just gonna say sorry, that I can cancel the ride and they can request a regular Lyft if they like. 

Honestly it just doesn't seem worth it to drive another inch if they're not gonna agree to go along with you then and there, because they could just give you a negative score and lower your rating, so why risk it??


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

The biggest problem in this case which has happened to me is that after picking up the first passenger if you have a second pick up the app doesn't give you any options to drop off that first passenger should the PAX change their mind. Your only option then is to cancel the entire thing. You get the option to drop off that first passenger if the second pick up cancels.

The second issue is that in fact for many passengers Lyft line is the default option and these people don't pay attention. I picked up a woman once and the moment I told her we had a second pick up because it was a Line she insisted she hadn't but then said, "I didn't order Line, we can't have a second pick up I selected only one passenger". When stuff like this happens I pull over and sort it out with the PAX before continuing with the ride. In this case I had the woman cancel on her phone, she had a small iphone which shows the "line" word in very small font and explained to her the difference. She got out to order a regular Lyft and I continued on. BTW Lyft didn't pay me for that cancellation, I emailed them to no avail.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Montgomery said:


> The biggest problem in this case which has happened to me is that after picking up the first passenger if you have a second pick up the app doesn't give you any options to drop off that first passenger should the PAX change their mind. Your only option then is to cancel the entire thing. You get the option to drop off that first passenger if the second pick up cancels.
> 
> The second issue is that in fact for many passengers Lyft line is the default option and these people don't pay attention. I picked up a woman once and the moment I told her we had a second pick up because it was a Line she insisted she hadn't but then said, "I didn't order Line, we can't have a second pick up I selected only one passenger". When stuff like this happens I pull over and sort it out with the PAX before continuing with the ride. In this case I had the woman cancel on her phone, she had a small iphone which shows the "line" word in very small font and explained to her the difference. She got out to order a regular Lyft and I continued on. BTW Lyft didn't pay me for that cancellation, I emailed them to no avail.


Two options: Tell pax they can cancel and order correctly. If the new request comes to you they won't be charged. If they cancel the Line will continue.

If they don't wish to cancel or you don't receive the next ping, simply select drop off. If the app isn't on their screen (pickup B instead of dropoff A) continue driving to passenger B and follow the app. When dropoff passenger A is on screen, just choose drop off. Note what happened in the comments and Lyft will have record of what happened with the first rider.


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

What BostonBarry said.

Also: Passengers can get out whenever and wherever they want -- also known as bailing out of the ride. It's happened to me a few times in bad traffic (on city streets, natch). But before they flee, try to make it clear to them that the app doesn't allow you to end their ride until after dropping off the passengers who are listed before them -- but that they can cancel the ride on their end.


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Lyft_94110 said:


> What BostonBarry said.
> 
> Also: Passengers can get out whenever and wherever they want -- also known as bailing out of the ride. It's happened to me a few times in bad traffic (on city streets, natch). But before they flee, try to make it clear to them that the app doesn't allow you to end their ride until after dropping off the passengers who are listed before them -- but that they can cancel the ride on their end.





BostonBarry said:


> Two options: Tell pax they can cancel and order correctly. If the new request comes to you they won't be charged. If they cancel the Line will continue.
> 
> If they don't wish to cancel or you don't receive the next ping, simply select drop off. If the app isn't on their screen (pickup B instead of dropoff A) continue driving to passenger B and follow the app. When dropoff passenger A is on screen, just choose drop off. Note what happened in the comments and Lyft will have record of what happened with the first rider.


I know all this. My point is when in route to that second pickup if passenger A wants to bail the only option is to tell the passenger to cancel, when we should have the option to drop off passenger A at any point and not just when there is no second pick up or when in route to their drop off.

That conversation of telling passengers to cancel on their end after they are in the car is never a good one because whether it applies or not in their minds them canceling equals an extra charge.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

So then if a pax cancels mid trip on a Line what happens?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

The adjust and send you to the next pick up or drop off


----------

